

Ask HN: Boston Startup Community? - ashishk

Just moved to Boston this weekend. Where can I find like-minded, scrappy entrepreneurs?
======
aberman
Open Coffee. I think it is every Wednesday morning at Andala Cafe in
Cambridge. It was started by Bijan Sabet of Spark Capital and Nabeel Hyatt of
Conduit labs. I think somebody created a meetup for it.

Some weeks are better than others, but there is usually a good crowd
(although, I have not been there since May, so it might have changed).

~~~
ashishk
awesome, im gonna go there tom AM

------
theorique
DART boston does podcasts and meetups with a focus on young entrepreneurs
<http://dartboston.com/>

------
KB
Not directly startup related, but the Boston Ruby group is pretty active.
<http://bostonrb.org>

------
bgnm2000
Welcome to boston! <http://www.webinnovatorsgroup.com/>

~~~
ashishk
thanks!

------
eob
Thanks for the links everyone! I'll stop by to check things out.

------
poslathian
a stricter definition of AM? 10? 9? 430?

~~~
ashishk
starts at 8:30 AM

